# Transparenter iframe



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2004)

Hallo,
ist es möglich den iframe transparent zu machen oder irgendwie es so hinzu bekommen das der nur der Text im iframe gescrollt wird und nicht der Hintergrund?

Viele Grüße


----------



## fluessig (29. August 2004)

Dazu kann ich dir selfhtml empfehlen. Das was du suchst nennt sich Wasserzeichen (ein Bild im Hintergrund, das immer auf der selben Stelle bleibt)

Schau mal hier


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2004)

Hi,
vielen Dank, das wars was ich suchte. hätte ich gewußt das man das mit CSS realisiert hätte ich auch in meinem schlauen Buch über CSS nachgeschlagen  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lavingst@r (6. September 2004)

Das in die frame seite 

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body{background-color: transparent}
-->
</style>


das in die seite auf der der frame angezeigt werden soll (meistens index.html)

<iframe scrolling="auto" name="iframe" border="0" frameborder="0" height="100%" width="100%" src="index2.htm" allowtransparency="true">

PS: funktioniert nicht mit opera


----------

